# Raleigh police OIS at a MVA



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A compilation of body camera videos of the fatal shooting of Daniel Turcios by a Raleigh police officer following a wreck on I-440 on Jan. 11, 2022. RPD released the video Friday, Feb. 4, 2022. Turcios is seen holding a small knife a couple inches away from a firefighter. The officer asks Turcios to put his knife down, and he shakes his head no. Turcios' wife then asks him to put the knife down, and says in Spanish, "Do it for the kids." Body cam shows Turcios walked away from his child and wife, ignoring the the Officers commands to "drop it." As he walked away, the video shows the officer shocked him with a Taser. Turcios then gets back up, and swings the knife at one of the officers. The video shows that Turcios' knife does not come into contact with the officer and instead both men fall to the ground. The video shows that while being shocked by the Taser, Turcios was also shot twice, Turcios jumped up from the ground quickly, still holding his small knife. An officer then fired 3 more shots striking Turcios. Officers moved in to arrest Turcios, he was later pronounced dead at a hospital.


----------

